# LM 4780: ¿Preamp. Valvular o transistorizado?



## JBE (Nov 18, 2012)

Buenas noches! Miren estoy por armar un amplificador con LM4780 y quería saber cual conviene más: ¿Este preamplificador valvular, o el transistorizado?

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola JBE, es un tema, porque el preamplificador a transistores que mostrás es bastante primitivo, pero el pre a válvulas no tiene control de tono, así que me queda la duda...¿indefectiblemente tiene que ser alguno de esos dos? ¿Porqué no probás otro diseño ya probado y aceptado?
Saludos C


----------



## JBE (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola crimson, ¿Como anda todo?
Emm, no, no hay problema, puede ser otro. Lo que pasa es que busco un Pre-amplificador transistorizado o valvular, ya que no me gustan demasiado los integrados de audio (irónico, ya que ese amplificador es de integrados)... Busqué bastante por internet y debo tener por lo menos 20 circuitos de Pre-transistorizados, pero nada que me llame la atención. Talvez se le pueda agregar un "control de tonos pasivo" al pre-valvular.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2012)

JBE dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que busco un Pre-amplificador transistorizado o valvular, *ya que no me gustan demasiado los integrados de audio *(irónico, ya que ese amplificador es de integrados)


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2012)

En el tema gustos no me meto... Alex Kligman (el creador de los Holimar), sostenía que hoy en día lo mejor son los preamplificadores a válvulas y los amplificadores a MOSFET, y es un tipo al que respeto sus opiniones. El asunto es que el preamplificador que mostrás en el dibujo es un simple seguidor catódico. Habría que experimentar alguno de Elektor, tipo SRPP (Shunt Regulated Push Pull) o incluso uno común, con un triodo amplificando y el control de tonos pasivo... en fin, *pero ese de transistores del dibujo por favor no!*
Saludos C


----------



## JBE (Nov 19, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


>



Creo que es más una cuestión de gustos, soy un poquito (bastante) molesto con los integrados de audio, ya que los probados (por mi) hasta ahora, no me gustaron en lo absoluto. 
No digo que estoy juzgando a todos los premaplificadores integrados que existen por culpa de 3 o 4 que no me han gustado. Pero, redondeando, si poseen algún Pre-amplificador *integrado* sin ruido, ni problemas, Por favor; es bienvenido  .



crimson dijo:


> En el tema gustos no me meto... Alex Kligman (el creador de los Holimar), sostenía que hoy en día lo mejor son los preamplificadores a válvulas y los amplificadores a MOSFET, y es un tipo al que respeto sus opiniones. El asunto es que el preamplificador que mostrás en el dibujo es un simple seguidor catódico. Habría que experimentar alguno de Elektor, tipo SRPP (Shunt Regulated Push Pull) o incluso uno común, con un triodo amplificando y el control de tonos pasivo... en fin, *pero ese de transistores del dibujo por favor no!*
> Saludos C



Jeje, si son unos Pre. bastantes malos...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2012)

JBE dijo:


> Creo que es más una cuestión de gustos, soy un poquito (bastante) molesto con los integrados de audio, ya que los probados (por mi) hasta ahora, no me gustaron en lo absoluto.


Y que/cuales son los "integrados de audio"????



JBE dijo:


> No digo que estoy juzgando a todos los premaplificadores integrados que existen por culpa de 3 o 4 que no me han gustado. Pero, redondeando, si poseen algún Pre-amplificador *integrado* sin ruido, ni problemas, Por favor; es bienvenido  .


Estos son excelentes, y ninguno tiene "ruido" ni problemas en tanto se armen como corresponde, y además son fáciles:
Sin tonos: http://sound.westhost.com/project88.htm
Con tonos: http://sound.westhost.com/project97.htm


----------



## JBE (Nov 19, 2012)

Por ejemplo: TL071 y 072. No se si fué causado porque no fueron armados con el devido cuidado requerido...
¿Alguno de los 2 es mejor para el LM4780?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2012)

Yo tengo todo armado (preamp, filtros activos y Transformada de Linkwitz) con los TL072 y ninguno mete ruido ni distorsiona nada. El P88 los probé con los TL072, con los NE5532 y con los OPA2134 y estos últimos eliminan por completo un muuuuyyyy leve ssssshhhhhhh con la ganancia al re-mango (10 o 12dB), pero en condiciones normales son indistinguibles al oído en esta aplicación.
El P97 es el que uso todos los días en el ampli integrado que tengo en casa y anda perfecto...de no ser por los potes que son demasiado ordinarios y ya hacen un poco de ruido. Por lo demás, el circuito es transparente.... 

Y para armar... elegí uno de acuerdo a las necesidades que tengas, pero el P88 es muy fácil de hacer y usar aún cuando no tiene control de tono.


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2012)

Coincido con el profe, además, hacer un pre a válvulas hoy en día es muy caro. Yo uso el de Rodd Elliot también, (debo tener en la galería de imágenes algun equipo hecho con este pre) y por lo menos, lo que noto es _que es mejor que mis oídos _
Igualmente "per codere" estoy experimentando algo con FETs BF245, pero todavía es demasiado pronto para darlo a conocer...
Saludos C


----------



## JBE (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, Muchas gracias por la ayuda 
Cuando termine la PCB del P97 se las comparto así cualquiera pueda armarlo...

Esperamos ansiosos el experimento con FETs..

PD: Me parece que es "per godere" 

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2012)

Ojo que las placas de Rodd Elliot tienen Copyright, como el comercia con esas placas no es correcto sacarle el laburo.
Saludos C


----------



## JBE (Nov 19, 2012)

Nonono, la placa la voy a armar, diseñar y compartir yo, solo voy a robarle el circuito 

Ya que estamos en lo mismo: ¿Para que es el switch llamado "Defeat"?
http://sound.westhost.com/project97.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2012)

Para "casi desactivar" los controles de tono y que te permitan variaciones muy suaves y precisas de un extremo a otro.


----------



## JBE (Nov 19, 2012)

Genial! Che ezavella, mirando un poco por el foro me encontré con esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/preamplificador-control-tonos-4429/index2.html
Y me surgió la duda: ¿Qué modificaciónes le hicistes, y como conseguiste el PCB de Rod Elliotts?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2012)

Le quité el switch de "defeat" y le toqué un poco los controles de tono y la ganancia de la ultima etapa para adecuarlo a mi amplificador.
El PCB lo diseñó un amigo para un "experimento conjunto" usando de referencia la foto del PCB y un poco de ingeniería inversa.


----------

